# United States Cream Separator



## Beebs (Apr 20, 2008)

*Ok all, I need help with this one. Here in the Adirondacks it's hard to dig in the winter, so I like exploring old, very old farm houses. (with permission)  I found this, the owner said "take it, it's junk." Not only do I have this, I also have the owners manual & the salesman's pamphlet  from the 1800's. No one can tell me it's value. It has all original parts & still cranks smoothly. Can anyone tell me anything?? Oh yeah, I have not attempted to clean it, as I don't want to ruin it. It came from the Vermont Machine Company. I'd really like to find out it's value. Thanks everyone in advance for your help. *
*Beebs [8|]*


----------



## Beebs (Apr 20, 2008)

Another pic. It says "Vermont Farm Machine Co."


----------



## Beebs (Apr 20, 2008)

Trying to post more pics..[]


----------



## Beebs (Apr 20, 2008)

*Yellow sticker has all the pat. dates which are all in the mid & late 1800's*


----------



## covert (Apr 21, 2008)

Well I personally know very little about cream separators, but I do happen to know some people that know more about them than probably anyone you'll find. I can't for the life of me find their emails or phone numbers right now, but regardless I'll be heading to the Cream Separator Convention (held in conjunction with the Hay Carrier Convention...my reason for going) in the middle of May and I know for sure I can get you an answer then (and if it has any rarity probably a buyer as well if you are looking to sell it). Sadly that leaves you a month of wondering and if you're anything like me youâ€™d prefer more immediate answers haha. The president of the cream separator club (or whatever they call themselves) has an excellent book out for rating values on separators and now Iâ€™m wishing I would have spent the money and bought a copy so I could help ya out. Anyways now Iâ€™m just rambling, sorry I canâ€™t be of any more help than that at least for a little bit.


----------



## covert (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok did a little checking and got you a phone number of the man to talk to, Paul Dettloff is the man's name and his phone number is (608) 323-3047 (thanks whitepages.com) He knows more about them than probably anyone and is a super nice guy.  Let us all know what ya find out about it, and if you don't want to call him (or are more patient than I am) I'll be gald to print and take some pics with me in a month.


----------



## Beebs (Apr 21, 2008)

*Thank you covert for your help. I think I will give the guy a call, I mean after all it can't hurt. I will let you know what I find out. In the mean time if you happen to find anything out, please let me know. Thanks so much for your help.  Beebs []*


----------



## Beebs (Apr 21, 2008)

*Covert, I called the number & got a really weird answering machine. I did not leave a message, however I will try again later. Wish me luck. []*


----------



## Mike O (Apr 21, 2008)

My other hobbe is collecting hit and miss gasoline and steam engines. That is the group that can tell you about this seperator. Myself if it were the engine I would guess I could answer any and all of your questions. But since it is an attachment I cant. Thy this link.
http://www.smokstak.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=fd200cbaaa115a5d27e292a4b769f847&f=5

 OR

http://www.enginads.com/classifieds/

 This is a great forum an old engines amd machines. It is full of very helpfull people just like this one just a different subject. You know same thing only different!   LOL   Mike


----------



## covert (Apr 21, 2008)

If you're a hit and miss guy Mike I ought to take a pic of the New Idea engine I got out in the shed, always wondered what kind of a vaule it had or how common it was, I go to alot of tractor shows and see lots of those engines and I think I've only ever seen one other New Idea. Whenever I ask guys at shows about it, they will never tell me a value but aren't afraid to tell me some low ball price they'd be willing to buy it for haha.


----------



## Mike O (Apr 21, 2008)

The links I gave you will help with the New Idea also, That is kind of a later engine they are late 20's or early 30's  they were a veri-speed engine. They are not super high value engines because they are throttle governed and closed crank case if it is skidded I would say value of about $300.00 and if it is on trucks (a cart) it would be more like $500.00!  Mike


----------



## covert (May 1, 2008)

Wow the first one is one heck of a building!


----------



## covert (May 1, 2008)

ahhh I see it now, I guess I should have said the second one doesn't do it nearly the justice the first one does.


----------



## JGUIS (May 2, 2008)

Isn't the first a rendition?  They tend to exaggerate.


----------

